# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Auto Finesse Detail | Porsche Carrera GTS! My Favourite 997! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Auto Finesse Detail | Porsche Carrera GTS! My Favourite 997! ▄▀*










Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!
If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!
 
​
*Porsche Carrera GTS - Auto Finesse Enhancement Detail* 

This car was booked in for:
- Enhancement detail to remove some surface swirls and marring and bring back the gloss to this mighty german beast.

Here is the car on arrival














































Starting off with a good snow foam rinse



















The wheels, arches and tyres were thoroughly cleaned degreased and rinsed too.

Then we started with our safe wash technique with The best wash mitt money can buy! Dodo Wookies fist!



















The Boss overseeing things…










Once the car was washed and rinsed, we started to decontaminate the paint.

Here we can see iron filings being dissolved.



















And rinsed










The car was then brought inside for claying and then drying










Once the car was pristine clean and decontaminated, we worked on polishing the paintwork.

Here you can see some before and after pictures of the paint on the rear wing.














































The car was given a single stage machine polish then the car was wiped down ready for sealing and finishing off

The finishing details were taken car of….

Wheel before










Wheels being polished, sealed and tyres dressed

During..










The paint was sealed via DA Using Auto Finesse Power Seal.

Here is the sealant curing










The exhausts were looking sorry for themselves, along with exterior trim.










The tips were removed and polished with Auto Finesse Metal polish





































After










The trim was dressed with Auto Finesse Revive



















The sealant was effortlessly removed leaving a stunning shine and depth.










The beading and protection wasn't bad either!










Final items being taken cared of, the glass was nano sealed too










Here are some Auto Finesse products that were used in the process!




























Please enjoy the after photos!







































































































































































































Thanks for reading guys, hope you enjoyed it!

Cheers

Jay

 












North West Detailing Paint Correction Porsche Detailing
​
Thanks to the guys @ www.shinearama.co.uk for always keeping me stocked up with the latest detailing awesomeness ☺
​


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Jay


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

:doublesho Absolute corker mate :thumb:


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Looks awesome Jay. Top work, how long did you leave the sealant on for to cure bud?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning!!!!!!!!

:thumb:


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Great work and photography!  
These are nice cars must be said..

Was Rejuv used as the correcting compound in this case? Or were you using another product not mentioned? Just interested in terms of whether it has more "cut" than Tripple and if so could I work it by hand on certain areas of my vehicle.
Power Seal definately adds a little something to the finish!!! 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## [email protected]| (Jun 4, 2011)

Beautiful outcome! Power seal looks to be doing its job quite nicely. 

Excuse the slightly off topic question - what camera was used?

Steve


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

:argie:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, what a car and what a work carried out, stunning :argie:.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Jay, great attention to detail. 

Its all about centre locks


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Jay, i reckon the GTS is my favourite 997 too, love the subtle upgrades the Gen II brings aswell (lights etc...)

Looks superb!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work. that car is class


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Looks mint Jay :thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice & great work :thumb: Pm sent on how to acheive photo with that look.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Stunning work Jay, bet the boss was pleased with that finish!


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Great work as ever Jay! :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Jay


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

nice detail, can't say im a fan of your new processing style though.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Beautiful. Really stunning.

Love the picture of the Porka and the Pooch in the shot together.

Well done


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Great job, and car. 

That dog is wonderful, i have saved all it's photos from you post: great Boss and model


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

lovely motor.nice work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow..stunning finish:thumb:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Superb work mate!


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Absolutely stunning Jay, very much a favorite of mine too.
Just out of interest, what filter are you using on your camera? pics looks very dramatic :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there. Whats the best way to apply product to the tim i have always used a microfibre pad is this the best way as yours looks stunning.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice indeed Jay:thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Great job car is stunning


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Great job:thumb:
The pics are awesome, love the finishpics:argie:
The car looks now really glossy.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

ashman said:


> Looks awesome Jay. Top work, how long did you leave the sealant on for to cure bud?


Not long, Probably about 10-15 mins, it cured nice and evenly and quickly, it was a warm day  Ive forgotten what they feel like now though!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

[email protected]| said:


> Beautiful outcome! Power seal looks to be doing its job quite nicely.
> 
> Excuse the slightly off topic question - what camera was used?
> 
> Steve


Currently using a canon 600d


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

carbonangel said:


> nice detail, can't say im a fan of your new processing style though.


Well you can't please everyone and I don't try to


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

fantastic finish


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

gb270 said:


> Great work there. Whats the best way to apply product to the tim i have always used a microfibre pad is this the best way as yours looks stunning.


Thanks mate, I use a suede MF cloth mate. very thin so not much product waste


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice indeed Jay, loving that attention to the pipes :thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Smashing work Jay, looks cool.

Chris.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning work and photography


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

how did I miss this. Stunning Jay! detail perfect photography perfect, subject matter well its me and that a Porsche so goes without saying.. PERFECT. Have to admit your one of teh guys who pushes me to do better in each detail and each write up! keep up the excellent work. Now just to get you converted to Orchard Products lol!!!


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOO, me wanty that car! :argie:

Great job and nice photography too, liking the HDR style :thumb:


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning! Cracking looking car too


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Another top job Jay:thumb: Loving the reflections on that beast !
One of my favourite cars :argie:

Mario*


----------

